# Warranty Issues?



## Vermontster

Just took delivery of a 2018 JK. Dealer says installing a snow plow invalidates the warranty. I thought they were supposed to be tough rigs!


----------



## info4tim

No fing way. Don't take what those uninformed, not caring, java drinking bafoons say as gospel! Come on now, does that even Sound right to you? 
Do your research.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Does it have a plow package

Does it have a hitch?


----------



## JustJeff

That may or may not be true. Lord knows, the dealer denied warranty on my '13 diesel 2500 because they said that it's being used as a commercial vehicle, and the warranty didn't cover commercial use. Whatever. That being said, even if it does void your warranty, it only voids the parts of the warranty that would relate to plowing with it ie: transmission and other parts that are directly affected by plowing.


----------



## Vermontster

Thanks for the replies. I just got the vehicle, once I get a definite answer I'll post it.


----------



## sweetjetskier

Any updates?


----------



## iceyman

I just went over 100k on my 14 dodge 2500.. bought personally and added plow and everything was covered until 100k warranty


----------



## shawn_

That don't sound right , if you have a warranty and your vehicle is able too handle a "plow" the warranty should cover anything that breaks weather plow related or not. I'd love a dealer too tell me plowing with a 2018 in NJ was the reason my tranny blew and they weren't covering it.


----------



## JustJeff

Deleted. See below.


----------



## JustJeff

shawn_ said:


> That don't sound right , if you have a warranty and your vehicle is able too handle a "plow" the warranty should cover anything that breaks weather plow related or not. I'd love a dealer too tell me plowing with a 2018 in NJ was the reason my tranny blew and they weren't covering it.


Why you would "love it" baffles the hell out of me. A dealer can easily deny warranty coverage to any vehicle that doesn't have a plow prep package in a situation that they can claim was plow related. Exactly who determines if a vehicle is able to handle a plow if it doesn't have plow prep???? You? I don't think so.


----------



## DeVries

Check the rest of the warrenty info, my 2011 was not covered if it was off roaded. 
My dealer did question me when we went in for ball joints about the plow frame, but thats as far as it went they did cover them under warrenty.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My 2014, I twisted out my front axle, broke the ears off the yoke in a blizzard. Drove to the dealer, dropped the plow and they put in emergency delivery from Detroit to replace it.

My plow is 1100lbs, no question asked. Two days later, I was plowing again.

On my 2017, had a headlight problem. It is a sealed LED housing, 1100.00 new. They had to unplug the Western module from it to replace it, no question ask.

I had no plow package on that truck either.


----------



## DieselSlug

Jeep Wranglers do not offer any type of "plow prep". That is why.


----------



## Vermontster

I have to take the Jeep in for the six month check up. I'll find out what the dealer says now. I've seen a few JKs around locally, with plow mounts.I want to talk to the owners. I have a quote from the local Fisher dealer for a 7'2" HS - $3600, or $4000 installed.


----------



## theplowmeister

Where I got my JK the dealer was selling a NEW JK with a plow. I was told a plow does NOT void the warranty.


----------



## Freshwater

I got my superduty with a wideout. Ford sent me to my dealer of choice for install. I paid a little extra for a commercial warranty. I got a 5yr 150k warranty that covers the plow too. So when western warranty (I think 2 yrs?) Is up ford will then pick up the coverage on the plow. 
This is all stuff that should be worked out at the dealer before you even drive away.
It just sounds like a big argument nobody needs in the middle of January.


----------



## cwren2472

Freshwater said:


> I got a 5yr 150k warranty that covers the plow too. So when western warranty (I think 2 yrs?) Is up ford will then pick up the coverage on the plow.


Never heard of this. Is that through Ford or something the dealer arranged?


----------



## Freshwater

cwren2472 said:


> Never heard of this. Is that through Ford or something the dealer arranged?


Handled at the dealership, before I drove the truck off the lot.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I've never understood a dealer denying warranty. They are reimbursed, and it solidifies a relationship for repeat business when you buy a new vehicle.
Dealers who deny warranty are playing a short game. They are usually the kind that don't want to do the paperwork, and wait get paid the set spec amount for the job at hand. They will fleece you for every penny...


----------



## Philbilly2

Freshwater said:


> So when western warranty (I think 2 yrs?) Is up ford will then pick up the coverage on the plow.


You sure that is warranty and not financing payments???

I would give a dollar to see ball of wax in writing...


----------



## Freshwater

Philbilly2 said:


> You sure that is warranty and not financing payments???
> 
> I would give a dollar to see ball of wax in writing...


I'll double check. They came to me with it. They made a big deal out of it, as I was a little pissed when they told me the warranty was extra $$ being comercial.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Freshwater said:


> I'll double check. They came to me with it. They made a big deal out of it, as I was a little pissed when they told me the warranty was extra $$ being comercial.


I paid 3000 for my warranty, it's six years 125,000 I believe. I'm sure the dealer mark up on that is significant


----------



## Philbilly2

Freshwater said:


> I'll double check. They came to me with it. They made a big deal out of it, as I was a little pissed when they told me the warranty was extra $$ being comercial.


They do that at every closer when buying a car. Just went threw it last night so it is very very fresh to me. They sell you an extended warranty. That is the sales managers job to talk you into one of the plans. It is a MSRP based, after tax, "insurance plan" many are even pro rated if you sell your car before you hit the max miles on the plan.

These plans the dealer pays for but shoots to make at least 50% on mark up. For instance, they pay 1200-1500 or so and sell it to you for 3000. The price on these plans are negotiable people. Tell the guy that you know he is making 50% on this and you don't mind him making a little, just not all at once.

I will be willing to bet that they saw a sucker when they told you it will be more money as your truck is commercial... 

As much as do not believe in extended warranties, with all the technologies in modern vehicles, depending on how long you expect to keep it, for the money they actually cost, one bad computer module and you get your money back.


----------

